# pray for pix of phantom shooting missile



## rousseau (Feb 14, 2007)

It is better to shooting a2a missile. thanx.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2007)

What?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2007)

Come again?


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 14, 2007)

Eh?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

All of the above?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 14, 2007)

*WTF?!?!?*


----------



## mkloby (Feb 14, 2007)

I think he just wanted a pic of an F-4 launching an air-to-air missile.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2007)

Fu*kin Matt, always ruining our fun...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang jarheads!


----------



## rousseau (Feb 14, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I think he just wanted a pic of an F-4 launching an air-to-air missile.



Yes, I want some photos of a F-4 phantomII launching air to air missile.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 14, 2007)

i just feel bad for the guys with 5 posts that get pimp slapped in the forum  


here's a pic - not an air to air, but...
An F-4G Phantom II aircraft of the 37th Tactical Fighter Wing launches an AGM-45 Shrike missile. Location: GEORGE AIR FORCE BASE, CALIFORNIA (CA) UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (USA) Camera Operator: TECH. SGT. BOB SIMONS Date Shot: 1 Aug 1988


----------



## evangilder (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a cool shot. Must have been tought to have to post a shot of an Air Force jet, eh?  Sorry, just ribbin' ya, Matt.


----------



## rousseau (Feb 15, 2007)

pretty good! a nice photo I never saw. Aere there any more? please post as many as you have. I really need air to air photo.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 15, 2007)

rousseau said:


> pretty good! a nice photo I never saw. Aere there any more? please post as many as you have. I really need air to air photo.



Just go to google and do an images search. Lots of stuff comes up.



evangilder said:


> That's a cool shot. Must have been tought to have to post a shot of an Air Force jet, eh?  Sorry, just ribbin' ya, Matt.


----------

